
Classic LED filament bulbs making a comeback - amnamrizvi
http://www.selectionled.com/blog/our-classic-led-filament-bulbs/
======
newman8r
I really like the craftsmanship on these. As a collector of interesting vacuum
tubes and spectral lamps, this is something I want.

I don't exactly understand what these are. the 'about page' mentioned it was
some proprietary tech. Is is basically like an LED in a vacuum tube without
the epoxy casing to absorb heat?

